# Crappie Spawning



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello. Any activity happening? Last year was not good at the feeder streams I hit locally around Columbus, but the 3-4 years prior were hot for multiple weeks.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

dbortolani said:


> Hello. Any activity happening? Last year was not good at the feeder streams I hit locally around Columbus, but the 3-4 years prior were hot for multiple weeks.


Think by the start of next week, we should see some better numbers.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ll report back tomorrow 👍🏻


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Four of the 8 I brought home from Alum last weekend were full of eggs, the other 4 were males. Water temp was around 60F.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

We have been absolutely wearing them out for the last two weeks.90% were all males last week and 90% are all females this week.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Songdog said:


> We have been absolutely wearing them out for the last two weeks.90% were all males last week and 90% are all females this week.


What region of Ohio? Starting to see better reports in central Ohio, up until now most of the good reports were southern Ohio.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well the spawn isn’t full blown yet. Caught most in 4-8 fow, out from wood. A few were in close but not many. 75% males with only a few showing tail wear. Most casting using Bobby Garland minnow mindR’s in silver fish color with a red 1/16 oz roadrunner head. Boat control sucked with the gusts. None of my “spawn” hotspots produced much. Hopefully we still have lots of time left. Water temp
Was mostly 55-60 Oh yeah central Ohio lake.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What region of Ohio? Starting to see better reports in central Ohio, up until now most of the good reports were southern Ohio.


Been fishing Buckeye,Alum and Deer Creek if you can find a spot down there.It was elbow to elbow last two times there.
Most fish for us has been right against the bank and on jig about a ft deep under a float.Did switch to minnows during this last cold front though.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well had to work for them today. Same everything as yesterday but very few in the hotspots from yesterday. Found a new spot and pulled 35 keeper’s from there. Most fish were caught 20-50 feet from bank. Kinda weird best spot had this slight mud line about 30’ from bank and almost every time you saw your line get to that mud line it was a fish or atleast a miss. Never knew crappie to relate to mud lines like that. Left fish biting and went further up the cove and came back about an hour later. Mud line was gone on so we’re the crappie there. Spent an hour trying to catch number 60 for a 2 man limit. No donkey’s today either, biggest was 11 1/2”.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Best color for us last 2 days


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that color mm. I got to the lake yesterday at 3. Had to search a bit but struck gold along a shallower flat bank in 8-10 ft of water slowly swimming a electric chicken BG 30" under a float. Only a handful up tight to the bank. Most of them away from the bank feasting up before the spawn. Handled about 60 crappies,bout half keepers. No Biggs. Best one just 12".


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

any more updates?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

dbortolani said:


> any more updates?


We’ll find out tomorrow


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Any more updates it can't get better than that . We can drive the boat to the exact spot for you.2000 views good luck everyone.


----------



## FlyTyer1 (9 mo ago)

I've been lurking the board for a year or so and finally decided to join. I've had a couple sons in baseball until last year so I'm very new to crappie fishing. Had a little luck so far this year but yesterday, got some tips and suggestions from MorrowtuckyMike (even rigged up his "special" he showed a few posts ago) and hit Alum where my son and I managed to catch 15 or so crappie in less than a couple of hours. That's the best we've done in any single outing. I don't need a limit - just some fish to bring home so to us, the trip was a great success. MM knows his stuff!

Pretty much all of them were 9.5-11" white crappie with most appearing to be females - didn't check them all but several had eggs.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hit Hoover on a beautiful Wednesday morning today. I would say spawn will be soon. North end was 67 degrees, water was just a little stained and right up into the brush. Go get em guys.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Had 63 this morning at 8 am at Alum this morning. 69 when we left at 2 o’clock.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm taking friday off and hitting hoover from the kayak. Hopefully I can figure it out!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The crappie have been on fire for the last couple weeks and should be good for the next couple.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

This afternoon, I fished a part of Alum I've rarely fished before, so just went looking for likely spots. I boated 6, 10.5" - 12.5", between 2:45 and 4:00 PM and lost 2 real hogs that came unhooked lifting them into the canoe. I know, I should have used my new net. Live and learn I guess. I then decided to troll around while looking for more likely spots and found a few more. Ended up coming home earlier than I planned with my (personal) limit of 10. My chain stringer only holds 10 fish without doubling them up. Maybe I need a livewell in my canoe?


----------

